# Finder Open Terminal



## qparis (25 Février 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

Utilisant pas mal le terminal, j'ai développé l'autre jour pour moi un mini utilitaire qui permet d'ajouter une entrée _Open Terminal_ dans chaque dossier de Finder et sur le bureau. Le terminal est ouvert directement avec le bon dossier courant.

Comme je me suis dis que ça pouvait servir à d'autres, n'hésitez pas à télécharger le logiciel ou le code source à l'adresse suivante :

http://openterminal.quentin.paris/


----------



## Mboum (26 Février 2016)

bonjour,

c'est simple et bien mais:

1- system("pluginkit -e use -i fr.qparis.openterminal.Open-Terminal-Finder-Extension ; killall Finder")


```
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to quit'
osascript -e 'tell application "Finder" to activate'
```


```
#include <spawn.h>
extern char **environ;

pid_t pid;
char * argv[] = {
    "/usr/bin/a_command",
    "argument_0",
    "argument_1",
    NULL
};

posix_spawn(&pid, argv[0], NULL, NULL, argv, environ);
waitpid(pid, NULL, 0);
```

ou bien,  (j'écris en obj-c, je n'aime pas swift, c'est de la merde)


```
NSTask * task = [[NSTask alloc] init];
task.launchPath = @"/usr/bin/a_command";
task.arguments = [NSArray arrayWithObjects:
    @"argument_0",
    @"argument_1",
    nil
];
[task launch];
[task waitUntilExit];
```

2- Pour le label du Finder l'utilisation de NSLocalizedString et consorts serait la bienvenue.

Cordialement.


----------



## qparis (26 Février 2016)

Mboum a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> c'est simple et bien mais:
> 
> ...



Yes, c'est vrai que c'est plus clean. J'ai fais ça un peu rapidement. N'hésitez pas à envoyer des pull request


----------



## Mboum (26 Février 2016)

Bonjour,

je n'ai plus de github ; il y a trop de monde sur ce truc, c'est devenu la poubelle comme sur google-code qui a fermé, j'espère que github suivra ; de toutes les façons, des que vous ajouter l'option `social-media` (1) et c'est la déferlante des hipsters, twittos et fistbooks en tout genre, la poubelle intellectuelle de ce monde ; je ne peux pas blairer la hipster attitude (2) ; le vide sidéral.

Cordialement.

1- ou le plus grand élevage de couillons pédants qui se pensent intelligent ; qui jacassent comme des poules et brassent du vent ; se congratulant chacun de leur sottise abyssale ; il n'y a plus de considération pour l'élitisme ; il faudrait absolument se mélanger avec le populo crasseux et bien non.

2- Faux-culs, tout le monde il est beau et gentil tout en étant les premiers à élever un échafaud pour brûler tout ce qui ne leurs  ressemble pas ; du fascisme déguisé ; beurk, très peu pour moi.


----------

